# 5diii to 7dii?



## Newbreed (Sep 16, 2014)

Hello everyone,

I currently using a 5diii with 24-70ii, 70-200ii, 100L, and mp-e 65. 

There are times, I believe the 5diii may be an overkill for my needs. I current shoot landscapes with a gigapan and usually my 2 kids playing in the park or taking portraits in a home studio.

I also do not use the 5diii as much as I did when I first bought it. I'm thinking I can sell it for a 7dii and use the rest to invest in a prime lens which I'm missing in my collection.

5diii to 7dii?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Random Orbits (Sep 17, 2014)

Relax. Wait for the reviews and comparisons to come out, try it out in a store, and then decide.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Sep 18, 2014)

Since you have already paid for and own the 5DIII, how could it be a good idea to buy a 7DII?

Do you really think you can sell the 5DIII for enough money to get a new 7DII and have money left over enough to buy a good prime?

I would keep the 5DIII. You mentioned "overkill" so it does not sound like there is stuff you wished the 5D could do. Functions you don't need, don't use. The 5DIII is an excellent camera and one that you can grow into as your technique and interests change.


----------



## adhocphotographer (Sep 18, 2014)

I would stick with the 5D.... You might be able to sell it to cover the cost of the 7D alone, but not have enough for a prime (other than a 50 1.8 at best).

I'd stick, and am going to, never mind my GAS.

Also, wait for the reviews and real world tests, and maybe wait another 6 months for the price to level and for them to fix all the firmware crap that comes with a new camera!


----------



## Dylan777 (Sep 18, 2014)

AcutancePhotography said:


> Since you have already paid for and own the 5DIII, how could it be a good idea to buy a 7DII?
> 
> Do you really think you can sell the 5DIII for enough money to get a new 7DII and have money left over enough to buy a good prime?
> 
> I would keep the 5DIII. You mentioned "overkill" so it does not sound like there is stuff you wished the 5D could do. Functions you don't need, don't use. The 5DIII is an excellent camera and one that you can grow into as your technique and interests change.



+1


----------



## Maximilian (Sep 18, 2014)

Hi Newbreed! 

You say you're doing landscape, your kids and portrait. 

Maybe the 5D3 is "overkill" for what you do now, but...
IMHO the 7D2 is made for other purposes: action, action, action, and wildlife.

I believe the 5D3 fits really well to what you do, 6 fps is normally enough for your children in action and it leaves you all possibilities to enhance and improve your skills, so one day it won't be any "overkill" anymore.
Also for the crop factor you will lose a lot on the wide angle side. 
So if you don't see real advantages from the 10 fps and the crop factor, why longing for the 7D2? Because it's new?

As the other replies I also do not believe that you would get enough money for a decent or great prime. 
I would stick to the great (!) equipment you already have, enjoy it and save some money for a future purchase of a prime, whatever focal lengh you might need.


----------



## jthomson (Sep 18, 2014)

adhocphotographer said:


> I would stick with the 5D.... You might be able to sell it to cover the cost of the 7D alone, but not have enough for a prime (other than a 50 1.8 at best).



There would be at least enough for the 40mm pancake. 
Might also stretch to a stack of pancakes, EF-s 24mm and EF 40mm, hold the syrop. ;D


----------



## Roo (Sep 18, 2014)

As others have said, I'd stay with what you have


----------



## docsmith (Sep 18, 2014)

Agreed...stay the course. 

Unless you have a very specific need (10 fps, or the reach, for example), this has sellers remorse written all over it. 

You may only net a few hundred dollars in the transaction. Not even close to worth it, IMO.


----------



## rpt (Sep 18, 2014)

Adding my vote. 5D3!


----------



## Ruined (Sep 18, 2014)

Newbreed said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I currently using a 5diii with 24-70ii, 70-200ii, 100L, and mp-e 65.
> 
> ...



Given the description of what you shoot you'd be much better off with a full frame 6D than a crop 7DII, and it will cost you even less at this time for a 6D than a 7DII since Canon refurb store stocks the 6D. Since you are not doing any pro sports/bird shooting that is demanding of cutting edge AF technology, I think the AF system of the 7DII and even 5DIII would go to waste, and it does not appear you need the reach of the 7DII. But, with your portraits and landscape you could still benefit from a full frame sensor. The 6D AF is not as good with fast moving subjects, but if you learn to use it your results will be fine - I have used the 6D even for demanding panning shots during autocross races and have gotten excellent results, your usage will likely be much less demanding that this. For best results with the 6D, for fast moving subjects use the center point; for slow or still subjects, other points will usually work just fine.

Also if you are interested in shallow DOF portraits with fast primes, the 6D supports the user-installable Eg-S high precision focus screen (like the 1DX and 7DII) so you can see the true DOF of what you are shooting. 5DIII does not have this option (Canon removed likely so they could upsell people to 1DX) and thus with a fast prime you will not see the true DOF in the viewfinder on the 5DIII resulting in potentially unexpected results and inability to properly manual fine tune focus.

During Canon refurb sales you can get a refurb 6D for ~$1250. That would be your best bet for sure.


----------



## Besisika (Sep 18, 2014)

Dylan777 said:


> AcutancePhotography said:
> 
> 
> > Since you have already paid for and own the 5DIII, how could it be a good idea to buy a 7DII?
> ...


+1,
Unless there is something in the 7DII that the 5D doesn't have but you didn't tell us (like 10fps, Dual Pixel, 60 fps 1080p - anything), you better stick to what you have.


----------



## 2n10 (Sep 18, 2014)

I agree with staying with what you have.


----------



## TexPhoto (Sep 18, 2014)

6 years ago I bought a 5DII and loved it. My first Full frame etc. But then the 7D came out and I bought that. The combo was incredible. The flexibility of 2 cameras each with very different strengths was fantastic. 

Today I think the 6D + 7DII combo are that magical pair. The 5D3 is a great camera and I have one, but check back with me in 6 months on that...


----------



## tomscott (Sep 18, 2014)

Overkill in what terms? 7DMKII is about the same size as the 5DMKIII and like 100g lighter they are both big cameras but the 5DMKIIIs IQ is still much better.

Basically compare the current 70D and if you could live with it then the 7DMKII improves on it in a couple of areas.


----------



## mrsfotografie (Sep 18, 2014)

Newbreed said:


> I'm thinking I can sell it for a 7dii and use the rest to invest in a prime lens which I'm missing in my collection.
> 
> 5diii to 7dii?



What???

No way. 

Just buy an affordable but good prime and be done with it. One of the new IS primes os maybe a Sigma 35 or 50 should do it. If you shoot general photography, it's a loss to sell a full frame camera over a crop no matter how good that crop camera is.


----------



## JohnDizzo15 (Sep 18, 2014)

If your goal is to get more money for a prime, I'd say go with a 6D instead as another poster previously stated. That's actually exactly what I did and do not regret it at all.

For the type of shooting you said you do, there really is no "need" for the 5D3. From an IQ standpoint, I also prefer the files out of the 6D for whatever reason. Ever so slightly, but I do.

Also, depending on the deal you get, I'm certain you could probably pocket around 800-1000. I sold my gripped 5D3 earlier in the year for 2600 and bought a 6D for 1400. No brainer for my situation.

The other issue I see with you swapping out for a 7D2 is that it completely changes your lens collection. If one of the main things you do is landscape, you will surely miss the full frame sensor and not having to deal with the 1.6x crop. Even putting landscape aside, it will change the way you use your lenses for everything.

Is there a specific feature of the 7D2 that you feel is necessary for what you do?


----------



## Waterdonkey (Sep 18, 2014)

I think you would miss FF quality... or FF feel... or that FF what ever. That Je ne se Qui (I failed French in HS)


----------



## serendipidy (Sep 18, 2014)

Waterdonkey said:


> I think you would miss FF quality... or FF feel... or that FF what ever. That Je ne se Qui (I failed French in HS)



C'est la vie


----------



## serendipidy (Sep 18, 2014)

rpt said:


> Adding my vote. 5D3!



+1


----------



## infared (Sep 18, 2014)

I would not sell my full frame to step down. You realize that changes the perspective of your lens collection and you would basically have no wide angle coverage. 
If you sell the 5D...you "may" have enough money to cover the new 7D II. There will be nothing left to by a prime.
Good primes are not cheap. You are not going to get most of your money back in the sale. The price for 5D's has dropped drastically since introduction.
Just my two cents.


----------



## ecka (Sep 18, 2014)

serendipidy said:


> rpt said:
> 
> 
> > Adding my vote. 5D3!
> ...



+1


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 18, 2014)

If you wanted to downgrade, get a 6D plus lens. That will be fine for your use, and you can find a good used one in the $1100 range, maybe less.


----------



## erjlphoto (Sep 18, 2014)

You're not just changing bodies, you are changing formats.
All your lenses will be 1.6 longer focal length. that may be bad 
or good depending on what you need.

Why not consider a Canon 6D which is running around 1500 after rebate?
I own two 6D's and use a 5D mk iii on occasion, they are physically quite
different but the images are tit for tat. I do like the WiFi and GPS tagging
on the 6D. The WiFi allows me to remotely control the camera from my iPad/iPhone.


----------



## silversurfer96 (Sep 19, 2014)

Newbreed,
I am a similar situation as you. I have three kids and I don't shoot professionally. But I love the 5D3's. Used to have the original 7D and since going to 5D3, had to sell it (the 7D). I stopped using the 7D altogether and it was just collecting dusk. Since then, I'd been happy shooting with 5D3. The spec on new 7D2 looks great, but I would never let go of my 5D3. If anything, I would get a 6D or another 5D3. Full frame all the way for me.


----------



## mrsfotografie (Sep 19, 2014)

silversurfer96 said:


> Newbreed,
> I am a similar situation as you. I have three kids and I don't shoot professionally. But I love the 5D3's. Used to have the original 7D and since going to 5D3, had to sell it (the 7D). I stopped using the 7D altogether and it was just collecting dusk. Since then, I'd been happy shooting with 5D3. The spec on new 7D2 looks great, but I would never let go of my 5D3. If anything, I would get a 6D or another 5D3. Full frame all the way for me.



I concur. The 7D managed to survive next to my 5DMkII (due to AF performance, not IQ) but the 5DMkIII killed it.


----------



## Datfish (Sep 20, 2014)

NewBreed!

Don't Do it ..at least not yet!

I bought my 7D 5 years ago for Sports and Travel and after trashing my 400d. I love (d) that 7D, particularly for what it was built for Sports/Action/Wildlife......I have shot 80,000 frames in that time ( Obviously not all keepers!! ;D).
I bought my 5d3 2 yrs ago and have just sold my EF-S lenses to load up on a couple more L's...... Why?....my kids grew up and I'm not shooting action /sports very much nowadays ...now my 7D is now pretty much confined to Telephoto Only when I need it, or as second body when I need it. 

The 7D mkii looks AWESOME for what is targetted at ...the same thing as the 7d was.....Sports/Action/Wildlife

The 5D mk iii is a different beast and AWESOME for what it is good at! .... and from what you have said, probably a better camera for what you are going to use it for. PARTICULARLY seeing that you already own it.

That's just my opinion though.....for what it is worth!....the question is always IT DEPENDS on what your purpose is ..moving forward!

PS go have a look at the "comparometer" at Imaging Resource and compare the shots from 7dmii and 5diii for some more "grist" in your decision process.


----------



## sagittariansrock (Sep 20, 2014)

Going for an overkill has never made me frustrated, at least not for long. But settling for less always has.


----------



## Nirmala (Sep 20, 2014)

I went even further over board and bought a 1DX. It's complete overkill for my needs, I don't shoot professionally, and it's gets far less use than I would like. But would I change it. HELL NO. I'd rather have the functions and ability to get a shot and hopefully grow and learn than be stunted and wishing. Stick with the 5D it's an awesome camera. My 2c.


----------



## alexanderferdinand (Sep 20, 2014)

If you do a lot of sports- maybe.
Everything else- no.

Another 2 cents. Youre getting rich!


----------



## StudentOfLight (Sep 20, 2014)

Would you be content with losing 1-stop of IQ and 20% of the detail you're getting from your lenses?


----------



## tomscott (Sep 20, 2014)

TBH the 5DMKIII has a great AF and at 6.5fps and FF quality you can't go wrong...

The only benefit of the 7D is the speed and GPS everything else is a downgrade.


----------



## deleteme (Sep 21, 2014)

Why would you use a 7DmkII more than the 5D?
They are similar in size and handling and while both will yield excellent IQ I scarcely see a reason to move given your situation. 
You said you only use it occasionally so why would you even buy another lens?


----------



## Sportsgal501 (Sep 21, 2014)

Not unless you are going to start shooting "motorcross" stick with your 5DMARKIII. 
I on the other hand shoot skateboarding and with a Canon 50D,I can't afford a 5D markIII but I can afford that 7D Mark II in November. 
Even if you traded your 5DmarkIII you won't get much for it unless it's in "mint" condition, enough to get a 7D Mark II but no lens.
Stick with your 5DMARKIII like others have said.


----------



## Joe M (Sep 21, 2014)

Newbreed said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I currently using a 5diii with 24-70ii, 70-200ii, 100L, and mp-e 65.
> 
> ...


"Overkill" is an interesting word. If you're using it, you must find some aspect of your use or output more than you need. Or are you just looking to add another lens to the collection and don't have the cash, hence you think selling will get the job done? Just remember, your lenses will no longer function as you're used to and will be more suited to those who enjoy the fact that a 70-200 has the point of view of 100-ish-300-ish. Unless you pick up a very wide prime, you'll miss the 24 end of the 24-70. And in any case, I'd doubt you'll come out ahead enough to pick up another lens. I don't know the market you live in and it's possible but I see nothing at all wrong with the camera and lens collection you have and you should want for nothing. Enjoy that fact.

I have used the 7D in the past but I long ago decided that I'd shoot FF exclusively and I have no intention of adding crop back to my gear. I most certainly would not exchange my 5D3s for 7D2s but that's because my needs vary from many and possibly yours. In any case, I'd also recommend patience. This camera has just been announced and you might do best to wait for solid reviews and examples of what the camera can and cannot give you (compared to a 5D3's output). If you think you'll sell and have money for a lens, think of how costly things will be if you buy the 7D2 and then discover you miss the 5D3.


----------



## Chosenbydestiny (Sep 21, 2014)

5d mark III is the best general purpose camera Canon has ever made, and I mean general in the most broad sense. You can easily lose a lot by downgrading and only gain a little bit back. But if you really want to lose the feature set and keep the IQ I'd go with a used 6D for what you do and not a new 7D2.


----------



## hawaiisunsetphoto (Sep 21, 2014)

JohnDizzo15 said:


> If your goal is to get more money for a prime, I'd say go with a 6D instead as another poster previously stated. That's actually exactly what I did and do not regret it at all.
> 
> For the type of shooting you said you do, there really is no "need" for the 5D3. From an IQ standpoint, I also prefer the files out of the 6D for whatever reason. Ever so slightly, but I do.
> 
> ...




+1 

Exactly. Selling the 5DIII and picking up a 6D in the $1250 - $1350 range will leave you about $1200 for a nice prime, such as the 135L (about $800 used) and funds for a nice flash.


----------



## StudentOfLight (Sep 21, 2014)

Newbreed said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I currently using a 5diii with 24-70ii, 70-200ii, 100L, and mp-e 65.
> 
> ...


*Gigapan* = stitched shots which means body resolution and crop factor could be less of an issue
*Portraits* in *home studio* (I assume) means good lighting so high ISO performance is not a factor and neither is loss of the wide end focal lengths. 

I understand your predictament, but I'd still wait for some thorough reviews. The few "AF performance" shots I've seen have not been conclusive for me yet.

What output sizes are you looking for with those *kids-playing-in-the-park-shots*, where you don't have controlled lighting? To me, that is the only application that you've listed where you could significantly benefit from the 5D-IIIs superior sensor. If it is small prints or scaled down (for web or 4K-TV display) then 7D-II should be sufficient, if these are to be larger prints then 5D-III will have IQ advantage. OTOH, the 7D-II's 10fps gives your 70% more shots to choose that the 5D-III which could mean the difference between capturing that special moment and just missing it... not everyone is Henri Cartier Bresson.

If you're interested in continuous autofocus in video then the DPAF in 7D-II with the EF-S 24mm pancake could be of interest. Should be a cheap lens with decent IQ.


----------



## whothafunk (Sep 21, 2014)

tomscott said:


> TBH the 5DMKIII has a great AF and at 6.5fps and FF quality you can't go wrong...


it's 6 FPS, not 6.5 FPS.

another vote for 5DIII.


----------



## webphoto (Sep 21, 2014)

You have the best camera already.
Another vote for 5DIII.


----------



## MagnumJoe (Sep 22, 2014)

I agree with keeping the 5D MK III. I have a 5D MK III and absolutely love it, I sold my 6D because I thought I'd enjoy owning the GH4, but at the end of the day for me it's just a lot of hype
unless using it for video. My other plan was to buy the 7D MK II to get extra reach at my grandson's soccer events (he's 5)  I rented the 1.4x III extender which worked out great, so I'm going to buy it.
I know the 10 FPS sounds great, but the 6.5 frame on the 5D MK III is plenty, I normally take my time and get the shot I want instead of holding that the button and hoping I get the shot. There is one thing I learned and that's I never should have sold my 6D.


----------



## Kmccarthy (Sep 23, 2014)

If you really want to downgrade you should get a 70d or an SL1. Both are great cameras and cost significantly less than the 5DIII. As others have said, going from a 5DIII to a 7DII doesn't make much sense from a technical or financial perspective, unless you are an action sports shooter.

Lenses are another issue. Your 24-70 just won't be nearly as useful on a 7D. You will probably need to get an EFS 15-85 or 17-55. Both are nice lenses, but expensive for non-L build quality. 

If I were you, I'd just get a used Sl1 with a kit lens for casual shooting and keep the 5D3 for special occasions.


----------



## risc32 (Sep 23, 2014)

i'm with just about everyone else here, stay put, or get a 6d+ pocket money and lose a lot of AF performance. It doesn't look like you'd miss that AF THAT much, but only you can decide it's value to you. You already have the best lenses in about every sense from 24mm- 200mm. so you can't go faster than f2.8, or 6fps. big deal. going to a 1.6 crop body means you'll lose at least a stop of ISO IQ, a stop of DOF isolation, and wide angle. i wouldn't.


----------



## tron (Sep 23, 2014)

I have two 5DMkIIIs and I am keeping them. I am not interested in 7DMKII ... a lot!

By a lot I mean that for some specific (non-action) shots I am FL limited. But even for that shots I need best possible IQ. So it is a draw!

For now I'll stick to these since it is much easier to have exactly the same bodies.


----------

